# Cambridge Audio MINX 10



## mda185 (Dec 14, 2006)

I searched this forum for any posts about the MINX speakers from Cambridge Audio and came up empty. I just mounted a pair on the dash of my wife's Mitsubishi Outlander as an experiment. I am running them with a 300 Hz high pass active crossover and the factory 6" mid-woofers in the doors handling frequencies below that. The head unit is a Pioneer AVH-3300BT with 4 volt preamp outputs and amplifier is Sounstream Stealth STL4.500. I am using the active crossover in the amp. I will be adding a subwoofer in about a week and driving it with a Rockford Fosgate P300.1. The sub will be the factory Rockford Fosgate 10" that was available as an option on these Outlanders. 

The speaker mounts are temporary for now. I used RAM mounts to give me maximum flexibility to move them around. Without any serious effort at tuning or EQ, all I can say is WOW. These things sound incredible in the vocal range and the highs are very good. 300 Hz seems to be close to the optimal high pass crossover even though the MINX 10's can go lower. 

I will post some pictures soon but in the meantime, here is a link to these speakers on Amazon. They are on sale at half price because there is a new model. A steal at $50 for something that sounds this good and does not require fabrication skills. I realize this is not for everyone but I appreciate the ability to do a quick install that does not look like I cobbled it together with cardboard and masking tape. With two kids and twice as many project cars, installation time is limited for me. 

Amazon.com: Cambridge Audio Minx Min 10 BLACK (Single Speaker): Electronics


----------

